# High,Mid, low notes.



## Stakie (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking to make a list of the Essential and fragrances.

Trying to put them all in High,mid, and low notes. If there is a list already could you please send me to one?

Otherwise I WOULD love help with it. List the ones you know and we can keep this up.

Thanks,
Stakie


----------



## Lindy (Aug 1, 2010)

Way too many to list.  Basically your top note is the one that is going to dissipate the fastest (think citrus), middle notes are your fragrance and pleasing notes that linger.  Base notes are things like Cedarwood, Frankensence and other "heavier" scents.  I would recommend looking at your library for a book on perfuming and blending.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh, I have been believe me. Too many you say? Well then, just more fun for me I suppose.

I plan on making a huge chart for my craft room. So that I remember every little scent.


----------



## Lindy (Aug 2, 2010)

Good for you.....  great projecgt.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 12, 2010)

Found a link.
http://www.deancoleman.com/commonoils.htm


----------



## Hazel (Aug 12, 2010)

This is really helpful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## anissa_mathias (Aug 13, 2010)

No prob.  Anytime!


----------



## Woodi (Aug 22, 2010)

I pretty much experiment. I do like patchouli, cedarwood and vanilla as base eo's, but I also find that using cocoa butter as a main oil helps give the scent a 'ground' of sorts.

Just this morning I mixed up: bergamot, pettigrain (my new fav), sweet orange, and a titch of black pepper, then another titch (.3 oz) lavender to sweeten it.

In the pot it smelled wonderful. Will see how it does in a few weeks. I'll be relying on the cocoa butter to hold it all together.

Good luck with your list, and if I find something, I will post here.


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2010)

Delores Boone's book on HP soaps has a great chart of EOs, including information on high/mid/low notes and blending recommendations for each one.  It's in the back of the book, about 4 pages long, and you could photocopy it.  Also I think Kathy Miller has a PDF about EOs posted on her site - www.millersoap.com


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Feb 1, 2011)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I pretty much experiment. I do like patchouli, cedarwood and vanilla as base eo's, but I also find that using cocoa butter as a main oil helps give the scent a 'ground' of sorts.



Oooh, I love cocoa butter and I'm gonna try this. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## c.a.p. (Feb 13, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> Delores Boone's book on HP soaps has a great chart of EOs, including information on high/mid/low notes and blending recommendations for each one.  It's in the back of the book, about 4 pages long, and you could photocopy it.  Also I think Kathy Miller has a PDF about EOs posted on her site - www.millersoap.com



Can someone provide the link?  I couldn't find it on the miller site.


----------



## lsg (Feb 13, 2011)

I found this chart.  Here is the link.

http://www.bodycream4u.com/Blending%20C ... 20Oils.pdf


----------



## c.a.p. (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the links.  Very useful.


----------



## Catmehndi (Feb 17, 2011)

I spent many hours making a chart with the oils we sell - it's an excel file, too big to turn into an image (I'll ask our IT to make it available online) 

In the meantime, if anyone wants it, let me know and I'll email it to you.

[email protected]


----------



## Eesil7we (Mar 2, 2011)

lsg said:
			
		

> I found this chart.  Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.bodycream4u.com/Blending%20C ... 20Oils.pdf



i noticed the chart is by Young Living. Has anyone used YL essential oil before? Do they distribute in bulk?


----------



## Eesil7we (Mar 2, 2011)

Woodi said:
			
		

> I pretty much experiment. I do like patchouli, cedarwood and vanilla as base eo's, but I also find that using cocoa butter as a main oil helps give the scent a 'ground' of sorts.
> 
> Just this morning I mixed up: bergamot, pettigrain (my new fav), sweet orange, and a titch of black pepper, then another titch (.3 oz) lavender to sweeten it.
> 
> ...



Hi Woodi, based on your own finding, do you think it is the property of cocoa butter that anchors the EO, or is it due to its own scent (cocoa butter) that makes the soap smell good?


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 2, 2011)

I've met a few of their reps and I found them to be really questionable: they go around saying that their oils can be taken internally, that theirs are the only oils that are 100% pure etc but they don't seem to know the first thing about aromatherapy. You could go and become a rep today - Anyone can sign up and become a rep... there's a first red flag for me.

I strongly suggest finding out more about them beforehand.


----------



## Eesil7we (Mar 2, 2011)

i realized YL is another MLM business.


----------

